# TTS - 3,300RPM Dash Rattle



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Who is experiencing a rattle when the RPM reaches around 3,300 RPM from the dash?
Happens to me every time, Sounds like behind the dash.

Minor faults are adding up for me after near 2 months of ownership.
Apart from a few minor things the car is fantastic.

dealer also thought I was on a different planet when I mentioned my seat rattles/clicks.


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

I just dropped mine off for service and reported a similar rattle. I think mine is related to the Soundaktor - the artificial sound "enhancement" in dynamic mode. May be the same thing? Mine sounds like the vibration is coming from the front left.


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

Brought mine in for the exact same thing - it rattles for a week and then I make an appointment and by the time I get there, it doesn't rattle anymore. The car was in the dealer all day and they couldn't replicate it so they didn't fix it. I was hoping they would at least check the soundaktor or replace it. I will have to wait until it gets noisy again.

Good luck with your repair !


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Mine has a vibration whenever in dynamic or sport. It has to be the soundaktor. How do i rip it out? Its doing my head in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Stanyer said:


> Mine has a vibration whenever in dynamic or sport. It has to be the soundaktor. How do i rip it out? Its doing my head in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As per this thread you can just code it to 0 %
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1086825

"-change the sound actuator volume
Unit A9
Adaption
find in the menu actuator volume, default is 100%, change the value of your choice"

You can alternatively unplug it, as opposed to ripping it out.

Disconnect example for a Golf:





Lots of VW Videos, have not seen one for the TT yet.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Can confirm that's the soundaktor.
Happens on the non-S version too. Disable it as per above, and the problem is solved.
If you want to keep the fake sound, at least now the dealer knows where to look.


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Mines got it. It drives me insane. Gave it to the dealer who said it was normal after wasting a full day with me sat in their waiting area. Had an argument with them and left. Gave a lift to one of my friends who's an Audi specialist mechanic and he said definitely not normal so took it back in and after more arguing eventually they agreed to send out their head technician with me who immediately agreed with me there was a resonance noise around 3,200-3,500 that was more prominent (but not only) in dynamic mode. They are investigating but they want my car for 3 days without offering me a courtesy car unless I wait until June! My faults are starting to annoy me now, only covered 2k, the dash rattles, the passenger door speaker blew and since it's been fixed it rattles, my drivers seat squeaks everytime you go round a corner, my boot didn't shut when the car arrived, there's some machine marks across one of my alloys. Really putting a downer on the whole Audi experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Wow, you've had it tough :/

Theres a little rattle in my dash but nothing too bad, doesn't bother me... yet.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Exactly the same thing happens in my Golf R which uses the same Soundaktor. Only happens on cold mornings on mine. You can stop it by turning down the Soundaktor volume (using VCDS or similar) to around 80% and still keep most of the fake sound. I did this last winter, but it's not doing it now with the warmer weather we have been having.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

sounds like a faulty diaphragm or bad design.

I will add it to the little list I have and get it booked in


----------



## BENGUNN (May 10, 2015)

Add me to the list. Can also recreate the 'buzz' at 3000 RPM with the car in neutral. Already booked in for the garage to have a look at it.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

jhoneyman said:


> Who is experiencing a rattle when the RPM reaches around 3,300 RPM from the dash?
> Happens to me every time, Sounds like behind the dash.
> 
> Minor faults are adding up for me after near 2 months of ownership.
> ...


Had my TTS 13 months from new, covered 19k, zero rattles. My TT RS however developed a rattle in the dash after I think it was just a few months - one of those really annoying rattles too - much like what's being described here. Audi tried to fob me off - but I don't take any of their shit when it comes to things like that. I made them keep the car until it was fixed! In the meantime, I had an S5 for two weeks, belonging to their service manager. Complain big time and really be pushy with them - it's sometimes the only way with some of these Dealers.


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Mark Pred said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> > Who is experiencing a rattle when the RPM reaches around 3,300 RPM from the dash?
> ...


Think that's the way. They have promised me their 'top courtesy car' and brought forward my time to bring it in to second week of May after a phonecall yesterday so thanks to you guys for starting this thread and reigniting the rage fire inside me to make another phonecall. I'm expecting an A1 or something still mind you...

I think my problem is it's not the dealership I bought the car from so I get the impression they aren't really arsed about me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

At least my dealer, not the closest, 24 km from me, did an excellent job of fixing the annoying dash rattle. 3.7 hours labour and a total dismantle apparently. Just the soundaktor problem left to resolve.


----------



## BENGUNN (May 10, 2015)

Update as promised. Car went into Glasgow Audi and was looked after by Scott.
Went for a test run and we had not got out of the car park but the Buzz commenced and kept going both up and down gears at 3000rpm throughout the complete drive.
Discussed with him the possibility of the Soundaktor being the issue and reported on repeat internet and forum info suggesting that may be the cause of the issue.
Bottom line, it was. 
Glasgow Audi called the part the 'Performance enhancing speaker' and stated it was vibrating off the body. They fitted a vibration damper and the noise has now completely gone.
I asked if damping the speaker would affect the artificial sound but he stated this is generated through the windscreen glass not the bulkhead.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

This is good news and I will mention this to Edinburgh Audi when they have the car in to look at this issue (Along with a couple of other niggles - Creaking seat trim)

Thanks for keeping this thread going with some positive outcomes and most of all diagnosis


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

My seat is creaking too. It also rides back if that makes sense. As in doesn't hold its position, every week or so I have to wind it back up. It's in on 15th about the soundaktor issue I'll report back after hopefully same as you have found. My passenger door has a rattle too, think its speaker related.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nig327 (Mar 31, 2016)

Mines going in on the 22nd for the second time to sort out the seat. This time they have been sent a mod from Audi which is going to be put on both seats. It looks from the pictures I was shown as quite extensive.


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

That's awesome that your dash rattle was repaired by securing the soundaktor element better. I was hoping my dealer would do the same but they couldn't make the noise (or didn't try very hard). It'll be two months before I can get an appointment at a different dealer where I bought the car. On the bright side, they did a good job fixing my broken sport seat clips (they have held up for almost a year now). My car has a ECU/TCU tune so I have to flash it back every trip to the dealer. Not a big deal but something else to do.


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd be careful with that, one of my friends had a warranty issue with a failed gearbox declined because they had somehow found out he had been flashing a remap on and off a An Astra VXR with Vauxhall.

Mine went on this morning, already had a phone call saying they can't replicate the resonance noise (even though I've already showed it them) I have to go in tomorrow on my dinner to replicate it, this will be my 4th time in over the issue now.

Also as for my 'top courtesy car' they were supposed to give me... A1 5 door diesel  although i have to admit I do quite like it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I had the A1 185 bhp model (now discontinued) fully loaded spec wise loved it but went back to the TTS, still have regrets.


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Update on mine. One of the engineers has rang me and told me it is the sound enhancing speaker (which I told him I thought it was because it wasn't as loud out of dynamic mode) but that he had changed the speaker, and tried to resituate it and the resonation still occurred and that is must be 'a characteristic of the car' and there's nothing else he can do... :?

I told him I wasn't happy with that response as per this thread and other things Ive read on forums, and asked him to go and start up the TTS in their showroom and see if that one did it, as the one I test drove didn't, he didn't like that idea but said he would see what he can do. Not quite sure what's going to happen now grrr. Mega annoying.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Typical - On my way into the Dealership the rattle/buzz was no more....
Straight off the job card :?


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

Yeah... I can't figure out when my rattles and when it's fine. It's okay right now - maybe it only happens on cold days. Wet days don't seem to matter.


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

They managed to fix mine after arguing for a couple of days claiming with me that it was 'just a trait of the car'. It was much more prominent on cold days definitely but I could still hear it when it was warm. Might have to wait until winter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

daddow said:


> I had the A1 185 bhp model (now discontinued) fully loaded spec wise loved it but went back to the TTS, still have regrets.


They gave me an A1 when my RS3 was in for a rattle issue. I personally thought it was a heap of crap - utterly cheap and nasty interior, lifeless steering and God awful brakes. The performance, even for a small engine car (a diesel in this case), was dire. I didn't feel very safe on the m/way with it. Cheap car with an expensive badge... as for rattles, I had to go back three times and do a lot of complaining before the dealer fixed my car. At first, they just tried to fob me off, saying it's a new car, so things 'have to bed in'. What a load of crap! I even said that to the service guy's face - caused a few raised eyebrows I can tell you... I'd only had it two months from new and all I got was they 'couldn't replicate the problem'. I took their service manager for a spin and it was audible before we even pulled out of the forecourt :roll:


----------

